# Road Bike Shop in Honolulu



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Dear all, 

In this coming June 2012, I will be heading to Honolulu together my family for a short vacation.
So I was wonder is there any good road bike shops anyone could recommend me?
I may want to get a pair of MAVIC wheels to upgrade my current stock wheels.

So far, I found this website is only sell MAVIC wheels and other brands too.

http://itbhawaii.com/

If you have any good road bike shop recommendation please kindly let me know.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The Bike Shop on King Street. :: Not just any bike shop.... THE BIKE SHOP :: They have quality road bike rentals. They're a Specialized dealer so I'm not sure of the stock of Mavic wheels. There are cheaper places to buy wheels than Hawaii.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

Dear bigbill, 

Than you so much for your advice. 
think will drop them a call or email to check if they have Mavic Wheels.


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

A bought a Mavic alloy rim a couple years ago at TBS which they built on my hub. Something else to consider is Eki Cyclery. Located between downtown and airport area called Kalihi. Kind of eclectic mix of stuff. There's also McCully bike/sports, but they seem more of a high volume dealer (also big on fishing and tennis). 

scott s.
.


----------



## rubber_duckie (Apr 24, 2012)

scott967 said:


> A bought a Mavic alloy rim a couple years ago at TBS which they built on my hub. Something else to consider is Eki Cyclery. Located between downtown and airport area called Kalihi. Kind of eclectic mix of stuff. There's also McCully bike/sports, but they seem more of a high volume dealer (also big on fishing and tennis).
> 
> scott s.
> .


Thank you so much Scott!!!
I will check it out there.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

ITB is a good shop and carries the most high end, quality, varied brands selection of bike gear on Oahu. Frank (owner) and his crew there are a friendly bunch w/ plenty aloha spirit. 

The Bike Shop is the Specialized shop and Bike Factory is the Trek shop on the island- also good shops but pretty much limited to the Spec or Trek branded merchandise items.

Regardless, like most LBS, on hand inventory of Mavic or equivalent quality wheelsets may be limited and ordered into stock as needed. If they do have wheelsets on hand, they are likely full retail price but at least tax is only 4.5 %.

ITB also has a good SAT AM group ride from the shop and dont miss the Tantalus Tuesday hill climb. There is also Sunday group ride sponsored by the Tradewinds cycling club which starts by the fountain in Kapiolani park. Both rides can turn into 35 to 50 mile hammer sessions but they are supposed to be no-drop and they regroup at designated spots 

Have fun!




rubber_duckie said:


> Dear all,
> 
> In this coming June 2012, I will be heading to Honolulu together my family for a short vacation.
> So I was wonder is there any good road bike shops anyone could recommend me?
> ...


----------

